

ScreenCastle Records Your Screencast without Software - ciscoriordan
http://lifehacker.com/5207762/screencastle-records-your-screencast-without-software

======
jhancock
"click the big red button, and ScreenCastle will load a small Java control
application"

sounds like "software" to me. With a title like this, I was expecting
screencasts made with play dough or something. But alas, its just software.

